# 700W or 850W Power Supply for Gaming



## giddaynamesjack

Hey guys, so here is my current build, but I am wondering if I should go with a 700W modular power supply, or a 850W modular power supply.

Intel S1150 Core i5 4670K 3.40GHz Quad Core CPU Unlocked Bundle Price
ASUS S1150 ATX Sabertooth Z87 Motherboard
DDR3 8GB (2x4G) 1866MHz Kingston XMP Predator RAM PN KHX18C9T2K2/8X
DDR3 8GB (2x4G) 1866MHz Kingston XMP Predator RAM PN KHX18C9T2K2/8X
120GB Samsung 2.5" 840 Series 7mm SATA 6Gb/s SSD Drive PN MZ-7TD120BW
1TB WD 3.5" 7200rpm SATA 6Gb/s Caviar Black HDD PN WD1002FAEX
NVIDIA GTX770 2GB ASUS OC PCIe Video Card 
Blu-Ray Combo LG CH12LS28 12xBD-R/16X SATA Drive RETAIL Black	
Integrated Sound Card
USB Wireless-N TP-Link TL-WN823N 300Mbps Mini USB Adapter
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit OEM
Zalman CNPS90F CPU Heatsink and Fan

There's all the parts I plan on getting, so yeah do you guys think I should get the 850W? Or will the 700W be alright?


----------



## Okedokey

A quality 650W would be plenty.  Look at the XFX, Corsair, PC Power and Cooling etc.

You wont need a 700 or 850W.  Only time you need that is if you plan on using SLI or CF in the future.  Nothing in that machine draws much power.


----------



## linkin

Okay... firstly, don't buy a power supply for gaming, or a "gaming" power supply... Avoid them at all costs unless it's been proven that the internals are bulletproof.

You will want the following:

Capacity (600W to 800W is plenty for the majority of users)
Appropriate cabling (Do you want fully modular? Flat cables? Pre-sleeved cables?)
Solid components (Any review that does not dis-assemble the unit and provide scope shots is not worth it's own internet bandwidth)
Favourable reviews from reliable sources (Like JonnyGURU and HardwareSecrets that I use personally)

And probably most importantly, within budget.


----------



## giddaynamesjack

So would the 700 Watt OCZ ModXstream PRO Modular Power Supply PN OCZ700MXSP be enough to suit the parts that I have? I'm just conscious of not having enough power.


----------



## Okedokey

giddaynamesjack said:


> So would the 700 Watt OCZ ModXstream PRO Modular Power Supply PN OCZ700MXSP be enough to suit the parts that I have? I'm just conscious of not having enough power.



Yes, plenty, it has 46A on the 12V rail.


----------



## linkin

That unit only has around 550W dedicated to the 12V rail, but it's a decent unit. Just don't expect it to put out 700W on the 12V rail... the unit will shut off. Review on this unit:

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article/2008/11/12/ocz_700w_modxstream_pro_power_supply/1


----------



## Okedokey

linkin said:


> That unit only has around 550W dedicated to the 12V rail, but it's a decent unit. Just don't expect it to put out 700W on the 12V rail... the unit will shut off. Review on this unit:
> 
> http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article/2008/11/12/ocz_700w_modxstream_pro_power_supply/1



Pretty much what ive already said.  His intended computer will struggle to draw 30A from the 12V supply.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Lol you don't need 850W power supply for your computer build BELIEVE ME.

My second computer is pretty strong and also has quad core CPU and it runs great on just 420W power supply.

Anyway 650W or 700W power supply would be plenty for your computer build.
Just don't buy some crap of the PSU to save money.Some crapy power supplies will burn out if your computer components draw too much power (instead of shutting down) and in some cases can also burn the computer components also.And you don't want that believe me lol.

As for the amperes on the 12V rail...that really depends on what you are planning to add to the power supply in the future.The 420W power supply (which I have mentioned above) has only 15 amperes on the 12V rail and I was able to run up to 8 hard drives on it together with all other computer components.Not bad at all for just 27 dollars I payed for it.
So if you get a good 650W or 700W power supply with let's say 40 amperes or more on the 12V rail that will be MORE THAN ENOUGH for you believe me.

As for the PFC the ACTIVE one is better than the PASSIVE one.But they are both good.If your budget can handle it then get the active PFC.

Also you could get the modular power supplie so you can add only the wires you want instead of having them all already attached together with the ones you don't need.On that way you can make things look nicer.
Not that it really matters.I for example never buy modular power supplies for one very simple reason: SMALL BUDGET 

If I ever get on the lottery (lol) I will buy the best modular power supply I can find.I play lottery twice a week...we'll see...


----------

